# samsung plasma problems.



## mooresvillekid (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a 2012 model PN64E550, last december the power supply died, last week it died again. Warranty expires this month so, where can i find a tech manual for this and where can i get parts?? I have a feeling i will be doing a self repair in the coming year.


----------

